
The Tragedy of systemd - tambourine_man
https://youtube.com/watch?v=o_AIw9bGogo
======
Guph
Good talk. I still hate systemd, to complex causing more issues than it claims
to fix.(most of which I didn't see as problems) init could have gone modern
without scattering it's files all over the file system, and turning into a
borg monstrosity (cronyd,firewalld,journald,etc).

------
scartracs
This was a great talk from a FreeBSD dev praising systemd and putting it in a
different perspective. He did a great job of explaining the relevant Unix
history as well.

